# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Απίστευτο, τραγικό ατύχημα

## Niva2gr

Σήμερα αντιμετώπισα μιά απο τις πιο δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις στη ζωή μου! Η Άλμπα, η αλμπίνα μου, πνίγηκε μέσα στο κουπάκι του νερού! Είχα ένα τσίγκινο κουπάκι για το νερό γιατί έχω παρατηρήσει οτι χαίρονται περισσότερο να πίνουν νερό απο εκεί μέσα. Όμως δεν υπολόγισα οτι η αλμπίνα μου είναι και ανάπηρη, χωρίς νύχια και με λειψά δάχτυλα. Μάλλον κάποια στιγμή που πήγε να πιεί νερό γλύστρησε και έπεσε με το κεφάλι μέσα στο κουπάκι, και δεν μπόρεσε να ξανασηκωθεί...
Μάλλον αυτό ήταν ένα ατύχημα που περίμενε να συμβεί εξαιτίας της βλακείας μου...
Ο Κίμπα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πολύ αναστατωμένος και τη φωνάζει. Τον βλέπω και νιώθω σαν να με βρίζει στη γλώσσα του. Πάντως δεν θα του πάρω σύντροφο τώρα, πρόσφατα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που είμαι υπεύθυνη για τον θάνατο κατοικιδίου μου, και πάει να σκάσει το κεφάλι μου!
Αντίο Αλμπίνα μου! Συγνώμη!

----------


## PAIANAS

Μαρία μην έχεις τύψεις ,θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στον καθένα ..
Άφησε λίγες μέρες και μετά ξανασκέψου αν θα πάρεις παρέα στον Κίμπα ..τώρα είναι ακόμα ''νωπή'' η απώλεια και η στενοχώρια ..
Τουλάχιστον το πουλάκι όταν ήταν εν ζωή, σίγουρα γνώρισε χαρές από σένα που πολλά άλλα πλάσματα θα ζήλευαν ..

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν πρόσεχα περισσότερο, και σκεφτόμουν οτι αυτό το πουλί δεν είχε νύχια, δεν θα συνέβαινε. Αυτή τη φορά η απροσεξία μου χτύπησε ρεκόρ! Τώρα δεν θέλω να πάρω κάποιο άλλο πουλί. Μπορεί να κάνω βλακεία και να το σκοτώσω και αυτό. Τουλάχιστον αυτά που έχω τσεκαρισμένα δεν κινδυνεύουν απο το ίδιο τους το σπίτι.

----------


## jk21

μαρια λυπαμαι ! να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι η μονη που καποια στιγμη εχεις κανει καποια λαθος κινηση.εγω ξεχασα περυσι να βαλω νερο σε 5 πουλακια που ειχα καραντινα στην ταρατσα μετα απο επιτυχη ιαση απο ξερη ευλογια και εχασα τα 2 .....
επισης σε περιπτωση καναρινιου που ειχε ερθει στην κλουβα μου και ειχε εμφανισει στην πορεια twirling ενω του εβαζα μπανιερα μονο παρουσια μου και με λιγο νερο ,ενα πρωι την ξεχασα και πνιγηκε σε ελαχιστο νερο....

εγω λοιπον εχω να δωσω εκει που πρεπει...μεγαλυτερο λογο απο εσενα! σκεψου ποσα ζωακια εχεις σωσει και ειδικα σκυλακια.ολα αυτα δεν ξεχνιουνται ουτε απο εμας ουτε απο Εκεινον που δεν ξεχνεια τιποτα!

----------


## PAIANAS

Φιλικά και Sorry Μαρία .... αλλά το βάζεις σε λάθος βάση ..
Αν είναι επιλογή σου για τους -χ- λόγους να μην πάρεις άλλο ο.κ. ..αν το κάνεις από το φόβο μην του κάνεις κακό σκέφτεσαι επηρεασμένη από την απώλεια και είναι λάθος  ...
Οι αποφάσεις μας πρέπει να ορίζονται περισσότερο από τη λογική και πολύ λιγότερο από το συναίσθημα ..  
Στην ενασχόληση μας με τα πουλιά/ζώα όπως ξέρεις , έχουμε και ανείπωτες χαρές (π.χ. με την αναπαραγωγή ) και οδυνηρές λύπες.
Οι λύπες -ειδικά όταν προέρχονται και από δική μας παράλειψη η αμέλεια -πρέπει να λειτουργούν εκπαιδευτικά και συμμορφωτικά ,ώστε στο μέλλον να γίνουμε καλύτεροι και σοφότεροι ..Το κεφάλι ψηλά λοιπόν και προχωράμε...

----------


## petros

ωχ τι ξαφνικο ηταν αυτο πω πω κριμα λυπαμαι πολυ μαρια....  ::   ::   :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Είναι πολύ άσχημο να "μαθαίνεις" με κόστος τη ζωή ενός πλάσματος που εξαρτάται ολοκληρωτικά απο εσένα. Το ξέρω οτι τα λάθη και οι παραλείψεις είναι ανθρώπινα, και κατανοώ οτι όλοι τα παθαίνουν αυτά κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή τους. Όμως η αίσθηση είναι άθλια τη χρονική στιγμή που συνειδητοποιείς οτι το ανθρώπινο λάθος σου φταίει γι' αυτό.  Νιώθωντας έτσι δεν θέλω να φανταστώ πώς νιώθει ο άλλος άνθρωπος που ξέχασε το μωρό του μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο και το βρήκε νεκρό. Το θέμα για εμένα δεν είναι το πόσο κακό, ή πόσο καλό έχω κάνει συνολικά. Το καλό κάνει καλό καί στους άλλους, καί σε εμένα. Το κακό κάνει κακό μόνο στους άλλους. Π.χ. τώρα εγώ θα συνεχίσω να ζω με τις τύψεις μου, αλλά ζωντανή, και η Άλμπα πέθανε.

Ανανγωρίζω οτι ο Κίμπα δεν θα είναι τόσο χαρούμενος μαζί μου, όσο ήταν με την Άλμπα. Γι' αυτό είπα οτι προς το παρόν δεν θέλω να πάρω άλλο κοκατίλ. Κάποια στιγμή θα του φέρω άλλη θηλυκιά, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα θέλω να τη βλέπω εγώ γιατί θα σκέφτομαι την Άλμπα. Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι οτι στο επόμενο πουλί θα κάνω προσωπικη σωματική εξέταση για να είμαι σίγουρη 100% οτι δεν έχει κάποια αναπηρία.

----------


## xXx

> Οι λύπες -ειδικά όταν προέρχονται και από δική μας παράλειψη η αμέλεια -πρέπει να λειτουργούν εκπαιδευτικά και συμμορφωτικά ,ώστε στο μέλλον να γίνουμε καλύτεροι και σοφότεροι ..Το κεφάλι ψηλά λοιπόν και προχωράμε...


-Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτή τη θέση και για αυτό και εγώ παρουσιάζω διάφορα θέματα περί απώλειας και όχι μόνο τα καλά, τα όμορφα και τα ευχάριστα. 

-Είναι η μαγική λέξη ''ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ'' στη μέση που προανέφερε ο Νίκος και που με κάνει να αντιδρώ έτσι. 

-Μαρία λυπάμαι για την Αλμπίνα σου. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι είσαι ικανότατη στους χειρισμούς σου με τα ζώα, απλά να έχεις στο μυαλό σου το ρητό '' Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος ''  και να μην σκύβεις το κεφάλι. Θύματα υπάρχουν πολλά στο βωμό της μάθησης και μέσα στα πλαίσια της δικής μας αμέλειας. Ουδείς τέλειος όσο και αν το προσπαθεί. Ελπίζω σύντομα κάποιο νέο πουλάκι να πάρει τη θέση της και να γλυκάνει την καρδιά του Κίμπα και την δική σου   ::

----------


## demis

μαρια λυπαμαι αλλα συμβαινουν αυτα.. αυτο σιγουρα θα σε κανει πιο προσεχτικη στο μελλον! αλλα δεν φταις κι εσυ ισως ηταν γραφτο για το πουλακι.. γεννηθηκε ετσι οποτε μαλλον η μοιρα το επελεξε να παει ετσι.

----------


## douke-soula

θα συμφωνησω με τα παιδια δεν μπορουμε να τα προβλεπουμε ή να τα προλαβαινουμε ολα μαθαινουμε απο τα "λαθη " μας
και γινομαστε καλυτεροι και για μας και για τους αλλους 
λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου  ::   ::   ::  
μικρη ασπρουλα Αλπμα να εχεις καλο ταξιδι και να προσεχεις  ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! Ας γίνει το δικό μου λάθος παράδειγμα για όλους, για να μην έχουμε πολλές άλλες, χαζές απώλειες!
Προσέξτε πολύ το βάθος και το πλάτος των δοχείων νερού, και καλύτερα το σημείο που κάθονται τα πουλιά για να πιούν να είναι απο υλικό που δεν γλυστράει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ωχ βρε Μαρια...τι ηταν αυτο το ξαφνικο???Μιλαμε ανατριχιασα οταν το διαβασα!  :eek:  
Καταλαβαινω τον πονο σου κ τις ενοχες που νιωθεις, αλλα, που να τη φανταζοσουν τετοια εξελιξη?
Λυπαμαι πολυ...  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαρία λυπάμαι για την Άλμπα και ήταν τυχερό που έπεσε στα χέρια σου.Καλό ταξίδι μικρή ,πέτα ελεύθερο τώρα.  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Λυπάμαι κι εγώ Μαρία μου...
Του έδωσες αγάπη και επέλεξες να το πάρεις μαζί ακόμα και με αναπηρία,αυτό σημαίνει πολλά.....
Κανένας δε θα αισθανόταν καλά αν κάποιο ζώο πέθαινε από δικιά του αμέλεια,αλλα στη περίπτωσή σου εσύ του έδωσες,αυτό το λίγο καιρό που ήταν μαζί σου,αγάπη,φροντίδα και σύντροφο που μάλλον δε θα είχε αν έμενε εκεί που ήταν πρίν.

----------


## Antigoni87

Μαρία μου τώρα το είδα το θέμα  :eek:  
Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για την Αλμπίνα...   ::  
Αλλά όχι και φοβάσαι μην "ξανασκοτώσεις" άλλο ζωάκι! Το λες εσύ αυτό; Που έχεις φροντίσει, περιθάλψει, δώσει για υιοθεσία και σώσει τη ζωή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσων ζώων!;
Όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης παραπάνω, τέτοια λάθη δε μπορείς να μην κάνεις όταν φροντίζεις ένα ζωάκι.. Εδώ με τα παιδιά σου μπορεί να κάνεις λάθη (αυτό που λες με το αμάξι, κι άπειρα άλλα)! Από τη στιγμή που είσαι τόσο επιμελής με όλα σου τα ζωάκια και δεν είχες καμιά πρόθεση να πάθει ποτέ κακό, τότε είναι ώρα να σταματήσεις να κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου και κοιτάξεις σύντομα να χαρίσεις συντροφιά στον Κίμπα! Γιατί μπορεί εσύ να πονάς για την Άλμπα, αλλά να μη μαραζώσει κι εκείνος τώρα που συνήθισε με κοπέλα.
Αλλά μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου σα να έκανες έγκλημα... Ήταν καθαρά ατύχημα, και είτε από απροσεξία είτε όχι, ατυχήματα είναι τόσο γεμάτη η ζωή  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά! Η ζωή τελικά συνεχίζεται. Εχτές το βράδυ μου έφεραν για φιλοξενία ένα κουταβάκι ούτε ενός μηνός, και προσέχω το κάθε τί! Αλλά γι' αυτό θα ανοίξω άλλο θέμα κάποια στιγμή. Πάντως ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού. Τώρα προσέχω περισσότερο. Κάποια στιγμή, όταν βρω κάτι κατάλληλο, θα πάρω νυφούλα για τον Κίμπα, και ελπίζω αυτή να είναι τυχερή!

----------


## vassilis29

Λυπάμαι πολύ γι'αυτό που σου συνέβη Μαρία, σημασία έχει πως εσύ έκανες ότι πίστευες καλύτερο για να είναι ευχαριστημένα τα πουλιά σου, τα ατυχήματα μπορούν να συμβούν πάντα και στον καθένα μας. Καλό ταξίδι στο πουλάκι!

----------


## vassilis29

Λυπάμαι πολύ γι'αυτό που σου συνέβη Μαρία, σημασία έχει πως εσύ έκανες ότι πίστευες καλύτερο για να είναι ευχαριστημένα τα πουλιά σου, τα ατυχήματα μπορούν να συμβούν πάντα και στον καθένα μας. Καλό ταξίδι στο πουλάκι!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρια...λυπαμε πολυ...σε καταλαβενω γιατι και εγω εχω κανει τετοια απροσεξια...ειναι καποια πραγματα που δεν παει το μυαλο μας...εμενα εχει πεθανει μπατζι σφηνωμενο στην απλη ταϊστρα....ημουν χαλια....την προϊγουμενη μερα τα εβγαζα φωτογραφιες πως κοιμονταν αγκαλια με τον παπαγαλακο...και την επομενη την βρηκα νεκρη απο δικο μου λαθος...απο τοτε οπως καταλαβενεις δεν βαζω τετοια ταϊστρες στα μπατζι...

θα παρεις την επομενη κοκατιλιτσα οταν εσυ μπορεσεις να παρεις...και φυσικα τωρα εμαθες να εισαι ακομα ποιο προσεκτηκη απο οτι ησουν...και ισως σωσεις καποια στιγμη ενα πουλακι διαβαζοντας καποιος αυτο που επαθες εσυ...

----------


## budgiefun

Μαρία λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για το ζωάκι σου.

----------


## fotis_k

Μαρια τωρα το ειδα!

Λυπαμαι πολυ  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Ευχαριστώ Φώτη μου! Άσε, ήταν τραγικό! Πλέον μένω μακριά απο βαθιά κουπάκια!

----------

